# Green Head Full Bodies



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Anybody ever try these ? A friend of mine just bought a few dozen.....and i have to say....they look pretty dam good !


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I was thinking about getting some myself they do look nice. But then you have to facture in more space for the stupid things. I have some shells and silly mallard decoys, along with the robo ducks and that seems to bring them in pretty good in the field. So I think they look good and they would work the best, but for space sake I dont think they are very economical. If it were me and I knew I was going to do a lot of mallard hunting in the fields I would get the shells and robo ducks we had good success this year early and late season getting the mallards in close with that setup, but if you got the space, the full bodies would probably be even better.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Band hunter, I think he means the Green head gear full body canadas. 
I haven't had one in my hand yet, but they look pretty sweet! I hope bigfoot steps up to the plate and gets some new body postions, so I'm not forced to buy some Chinese made decoys! :-?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thays what im going to but I think. They are cheaper. And they are going to make a fullbody duck decoy too!!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I should of said the goose decoy.......anyway i just wanted to know how they hold up ? goosebuster and yes they make a full body duck with a removable keel....nice for field use ! No Way dblkluck :******: are they Chinese made ? I should have known...they are about 40 bucks cheaper than the foots per dozen......


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

the fullbodies (Canadas) are awesome--have yet to see them in my hand---but I am going to have them in my spread next fall. They are making a fullbody duck decoy also--like the enticer from Flambeau. and I can't wait to see the new snows and blues that they have on the drawing board


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Look great but I do my best not to support the enemy!


----------



## Good Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd be really interested in hearing from anyone who used the Greenhead Gear full bodies this year. I especially would like to hear from someone who used only these decoys in their spread.

From what I've heard the jury is still deliberating.... The local hunting store here in Idaho has the Active body styles and they looked good to me. However, when I spoke with one of the managers he had been hearing that people weren't killing geese with them. He said that the local Avery rep was using only the Greenhead full bodies and he hadn't taken any over them. We didn't have enough time to get into details, but I'll be following up with him to get the whole story.

I was seriously considering switching to them, but I think I'll wait until I get more feedback. If it continues to be bad or so-so, I'm switching to Hard Cores. The price is high, but I have friends that have been taking a lot of geese close with them...


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

The way GHG's look, I am gonna say It 'ain't' the decoys if the guys isn't killing em. They are pretty darn similar in appearance to a Hard(Soft)core. Maybe it was his calling, setup, or the chance he may have been hunting a crp field...  hehe, Just playing, im switching my spread to all GHG.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with Austin! If you aren't killin any birds over those dekes, somethings wrong!! :-? 
Austin, when are we going to see some up in NoDak country??


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I told scheels to get em LAST FALL.... They Never learn... 2004's are coming flocked with better foot bases/head connection so in a way Im glad I waited.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cant shoot geese over them? Man he must have problems. If he said they dont look right he must be blind, or if the coloring was off he is colr blind. Thats the only fullbody Im going to buy from now on they are cheapest and best looking to boot.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone know or have a guess on what the new heads or Looker body style is going to look like? I think they are coming out with 1 new active head, 1 new feeder head, and a whole new body style with 3 different heads for that. Let me know if im right, and what they are going to look like. Trying to figure out what Im going to buy for next year. Thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I cant think that far ahead I still have to get through spring snows!


----------



## waterfowlhunter99 (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone one know of a website where i could look at these decoys you are talking about. Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.averyoutdoors.com


----------



## Good Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with ya, dblkluk/GB3/Austin, that's why I noted that I wanted to get the "whole story." I thought they looked great and am really interested in them. I'd just like to hear from someone who has hunted with them.


----------



## waterfowlhunter99 (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you guys know how much these decoys cost. How much for how many. I think I might get some of them


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've heard around $260 a doz


----------



## Good Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Around here they're selling 6 in a box for $129.99.
I think the Avery site says between $120 and 140 per 6.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

How do i get some now though? Where can i order?
Bandhunter


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Only the feeder style: http://www.wingsupply.com/detail.asp?PR ... A71161&p=0


----------

